# Under Dash Gauge Installation



## howster56 (Jul 21, 2016)

I just bought a set of Auto Gauge three gauge console (Oil, Volts, Temp) for my 66 GTO Tri-Power. Installation seems to be pretty simple accept for the temperature gauge. I want to try to keep both my original and my new gauge work at the same time. But I'm not sure how to connect them both at the same time. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

